

Ask HN: Alternatives to GMail? - yuri41

Reports from users keep steadily coming in, where Google decided to trash all their Emails or lock their account.<p>So I want to migrate to a different email service. Is there a good alternative? It doesn't need to be free, but should've a relatively good Web UI.
======
bdfh42
Why not just set up a desktop email program that polls gMail from time to time
to download your emails using POP? That way you have a back-up copy of
everything and get to continue to use the best web based email service without
worries.

------
TMK
I moved to gmx.com about half year ago from google.

~~~
yuri41
I was once at GMX. They insert Advertisements into your emails and offer to
less space for the buck.

